# Need explanation of gen 2 pcv system pretty please.



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

A tiny bit of info here:








TRIFECTA: LE2 Engine - Intake Manifold


Also, note there appears to be an internal PCV system like the Gen1, and also this intake manifold has a LOT of oil in it (this engine has less than 1000 miles on it). It makes us wonder if the oil ingestion has to do with the piston problems the LE2 has? Could a catch can help?



www.trifectaperformance.com


----------



## RoninDusette (Aug 21, 2018)

Blasirl said:


> A tiny bit of info here:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Word. I managed to fix it.


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

RoninDusette said:


> Word. I managed to fix it.


What was the issue?


----------

